# Homemade bale press



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm currently trying to build a simple machine to press two string bales of straw and hay. Hopefully

I can get them down to 20" or less. I have a large hyd cylinder and pump. Gloing to make it out of scrap materials. Have anyone else tried this? Am I wasting my time? Any ideas will be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

This was not the one I was looking for on youtube but it might be more in line with what you are wanting.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you wanting to do large quantities or just a few bales and retie by hand? I have wanted to build a small simple press to fix my bales or to remove a bad flake and re-strap. The amount of hay or straw you want to compress will dictate how big you need to go with your hydraulics. There were several 2-tie presses in canada running 10 years ago for export, but they were still pretty major machines with huge hydraulics. Straw is the beast as it takes a huge amount of force to compress!! The main question is how automated do you want to be?


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. For now I want to start with just a prototype. Hay is just not selling well this year so I need to find some more markets.( anyone needing excellent quality coastal hay look me up) 
So.... Looking to tie just one at a time for now. Thinking of using an old wire tie baler knotters, 6" cylinder off a knuckle boom loader, 26 gpm gear pump( 3600psi @ 1800 rpm) and a lot of I beam.

My biggest hurdle is the tying mechanism. Wire, poly strap or heavy string?
Got a few wore out 575 NH's laying around but feel like the pressure would tear them apart.

One or two bales at the time.for now.....


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

There are quite a few on yourtube. Some to be more trouble than they are worth.

Where do you live ... in case we need to send someone your way for hay. We didn't do very good down here in Texas.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

Wrightsville GA. Got 700 rolls on pallets under shelter rfq 126.9
478.278.5508. 
I'll check On YouTube


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

Ideas.......anyone?


----------

